# Sudsu ammonia bottle



## SimmonsT (Oct 1, 2020)

Dug this and was wondering how to clean it up, can't get a brush in there and hydrogen peroxide does nothing. I suppose that its dried up ammonia in there! Thanks for any help.


----------

